#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  NanoStation Loco M5: Download baixo, upload normalhttps://i.ibb.co/tPM80Zc/AP.png

## Axelbsk

Fala galera,

Tenho um PTP com duas m5 a 200~300 metros, as duas com firmeware atualizados no 6.1.8, to com link de 60mb(dload)/30mb(upload) da TIM Live no AP mas só estou recebendo 20mb de download e o upload está normal. 
Tenho tido esse problema a cerca de 1 mês, eu tenho um outro link da NET virtual de 260mb funcionou normal por 1 ano, recebia cerca de 99mb (capacidade máxima das antenas) na station e de um tempo pra cá só vem 20mb, troquei pro link da TIM porque da NET vem caindo demais, preferi ter menos banda e mais qualidade.
Não faço ideia do que tá rolando, parece tudo normal segue as imagens:

AP


Station


Teste velocidade Station-AP usando ferramenta da antena


Teste velocidade AP-Station usando ferramenta da antena


Velocidade usando speedtest na web no PC que vai direto no roteador onde está o AP (antes da antena)


Velocidade usando speedtest na web no PC após antena (diretamente ou roteador)



É isso, se alguém puder ajudar resolver o mistério... Precisando de mais informações só pedir que eu edito aqui.
Valeu

----------


## lllpato

CCQ muito baixo, e o aliamento vertical em -76 não ta legal tbm.

Pode tentar em outro canal, mas pode ser físico o problema, visada que não esta 100% limpa, fresnel batendo...

----------


## Axelbsk

Visada tá 100% absolutamente limpa. São 300m entre uma antena e outra com e nada no caminho. O AP fica uns 10 andares mais baixo que a Station, que está levemente inclinada pra ficar alinhada. Como eu disse no texto, funcionava a quase 100% a transmissão... De uma hora pra outra tá vindo 20% só. O que eu posso fazer pra ajustar o que você diz? Sabendo que a visada está limpa.

----------


## guiggoo

Tem erro de alinhamento sim . As chains devem ficar o mais próximo possível . 

Se a visada e mesmo 100% limpa , as chains tem que ficar iguais ou quase . 

Detalhe é que mesmo que vc veja a outra antena não quer dizer que a visada e limpa . Pode testar outra frequência ou abaixar o McS pra melhorar o ccq .

----------


## sphreak

> Visada tá 100% absolutamente limpa. São 300m entre uma antena e outra com e nada no caminho. O AP fica uns 10 andares mais baixo que a Station, que está levemente inclinada pra ficar alinhada. Como eu disse no texto, funcionava a quase 100% a transmissão... De uma hora pra outra tá vindo 20% só. O que eu posso fazer pra ajustar o que você diz? Sabendo que a visada está limpa.


Se você observar, o vertical no print da estação está em -76dBm, ou seja 12dB a menos que o horizontal, tanto que seu rádio está modulando em 40Mbps, daí o motivo da velocidade baixa de transmissão. Isso pode significar 2 coisas principalmente: Erro de alinhamento downtilt ou obstrução em elevação.
O erro de alinhamento em downtilt é simples: Só verificar se os rádios estão levemente inclinados para cima e para baixo, apontando um para o outro.
Obstrução em elevação pode ser várias coisas: Telhados, instalação em parte posterior de telhados e lajes (quando deveria ser feito na ponta frontal), edificações etc. São detalhes mínimos, mas que fazem diferença.

Outra coisa é o CCQ ruim. Deve-se principalmente aos problemas de chains com valores muito distantes, interferências, etc. Uma coisa posso adiantar, o firmware XW 6.1.8 tem problemas nativos de CCQ, então considere um downgrade pra uma versão anterior. Eu particularmente gosto da versão 6.0.4.

Observe também que no print do AP, a distância apresentada é de 1,1Km contra 0,2Km da estação. Ajudaria uma print da aba "Estações" do AP para análise 



Inclua outras prints, como a aba de configurações wireless de ambos os rádios

----------


## Axelbsk

https://i.ibb.co/kxtF9tj/rotas.png

Muito obrigado pelas infos, vou subir no prédio pra ter certeza de como tá. Olhei e não tinha visto nada demais, a visada tá BEEEEEM limpa, mas sei lá vai que tá meio caída a antena.

https://i.ibb.co/kxtF9tj/rotas.png

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Anos atrás tive esse problema porém com 2,4 mas se der problema não importa a banda, era uma omni com duas antenas como cliente. Numa delas era antena de grade e outra nanostation; na antena de grade chegava a -74 dBm e mesmo com -100 dBm ia muito bem e 400 metros de distância semi-visada. A outra com 120 metros chegava a -90 dBm com nano( Elsys) mas navegar que é bom, nada; coloquei antena de grade, melhorando para -65 Dbm mas não era tão bão como no primeiro caso.

Fiquei feliz quando estes contrataram seu próprio link e como hoje é só para celulares e banda de 1 ou 2 megas é mais do que necessário por que redes de celulares também oferecem planos nesse valor para público idoso e de baixa renda( 60 em cada plano).
Hoje preciso um que passe nem que seja 1 mega para uma distância de 400 metros( fazenda e mesma propriedade) e nesses roteadores modernos( 4 marcas) nenhum passou, mas que porqueira afffff, sendo que um mês atras passou 350 metros com um krazer do cliente(outro), usando uma antena de grade e na outra ponta um modem 3G/4G da ZTE do próprio wi-fi dele com folga.
Pelo jeito, terei de começar a garimpar pelos roteadores antigos, por que um roteador antigo emprestado funcionou, ou com um bullet mesmo, mas cliente acha caro gastar uns 600 paus em sua propriedade mas gastara dez vezes mais só na virada do ano ou no carnaval.

----------


## Axelbsk

> Se você observar, o vertical no print da estação está em -76dBm, ou seja 12dB a menos que o horizontal, tanto que seu rádio está modulando em 40Mbps, daí o motivo da velocidade baixa de transmissão. Isso pode significar 2 coisas principalmente: Erro de alinhamento downtilt ou obstrução em elevação.
> O erro de alinhamento em downtilt é simples: Só verificar se os rádios estão levemente inclinados para cima e para baixo, apontando um para o outro.
> Obstrução em elevação pode ser várias coisas: Telhados, instalação em parte posterior de telhados e lajes (quando deveria ser feito na ponta frontal), edificações etc. São detalhes mínimos, mas que fazem diferença.
> 
> Outra coisa é o CCQ ruim. Deve-se principalmente aos problemas de chains com valores muito distantes, interferências, etc. Uma coisa posso adiantar, o firmware XW 6.1.8 tem problemas nativos de CCQ, então considere um downgrade pra uma versão anterior. Eu particularmente gosto da versão 6.0.4.
> 
> Observe também que no print do AP, a distância apresentada é de 1,1Km contra 0,2Km da estação. Ajudaria uma print da aba "Estações" do AP para análise 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom, as antenas estão direcionadas uma pra outra, conferir cada uma delas. E de fato não tem absolutamente nada no caminho, é sério isso. Sobre antes, a coisa é tão limpa na frente que chegava sim a 95mbps, eu simplesmente não faço ideia do que aconteceu de um tempo pra cá. usei por um ano 95mega vindos da antena, agora só chega a no máximo 20mb variando entre 10 e 20.
Pode ser problema fisico da antena? Porque não faz sentido, não tem obstrução nenhuma.... só se for algum tipo de bloqueio invisivel.

----------


## guiggoo

Se não tem problema de alinhamento /visada , problema físico mesmo . 

Já tentou diminuir o mcs das 2 partes ? Diminui 1 e faz o teste pra ver se melhora . Mais se estava ok antes , deve ter problema em uma delas

----------


## Axelbsk

O que é mcs?

----------


## Axelbsk

> Se você observar, o vertical no print da estação está em -76dBm, ou seja 12dB a menos que o horizontal, tanto que seu rádio está modulando em 40Mbps, daí o motivo da velocidade baixa de transmissão. Isso pode significar 2 coisas principalmente: Erro de alinhamento downtilt ou obstrução em elevação.
> O erro de alinhamento em downtilt é simples: Só verificar se os rádios estão levemente inclinados para cima e para baixo, apontando um para o outro.
> Obstrução em elevação pode ser várias coisas: Telhados, instalação em parte posterior de telhados e lajes (quando deveria ser feito na ponta frontal), edificações etc. São detalhes mínimos, mas que fazem diferença.
> 
> Outra coisa é o CCQ ruim. Deve-se principalmente aos problemas de chains com valores muito distantes, interferências, etc. Uma coisa posso adiantar, o firmware XW 6.1.8 tem problemas nativos de CCQ, então considere um downgrade pra uma versão anterior. Eu particularmente gosto da versão 6.0.4.
> 
> Observe também que no print do AP, a distância apresentada é de 1,1Km contra 0,2Km da estação. Ajudaria uma print da aba "Estações" do AP para análise 
> 
> 
> ...


Config wireless:
https://i.ibb.co/MDwmQ8K/wirelessconfig.png
https://i.ibb.co/MDwmQ8K/wirelessconfig.png
https://i.ibb.co/MDwmQ8K/wirelessconfig.png


ROTAS:
https://i.ibb.co/kxtF9tj/rotas.png
https://i.ibb.co/kxtF9tj/rotas.png
https://i.ibb.co/kxtF9tj/rotas.png

----------


## Axelbsk

> Se não tem problema de alinhamento /visada , problema físico mesmo . 
> 
> Já tentou diminuir o mcs das 2 partes ? Diminui 1 e faz o teste pra ver se melhora . Mais se estava ok antes , deve ter problema em uma delas


Diminui o MCS e o deu uma melhora muito grande! Mas ainda não está 100%. Valeu pela dica>
MCS em 7 bateu 97~98% nas duas.

https://i.ibb.co/XZ7gZRg/wirelessconfig2323.png
https://i.ibb.co/XZ7gZRg/wirelessconfig2323.png

----------


## guiggoo

isso ai....

----------


## Axelbsk

Olha que bizarro, voltou a cair para 10mbps.... Mesmoc om CCQ batendo 99%. E as antenas continuam dizendo que a distancia e 1.2km, sendo que é no máx 300 metros.

----------


## sphreak

> Olha que bizarro, voltou a cair para 10mbps.... Mesmoc om CCQ batendo 99%


Printa aí pra gente

----------


## Axelbsk

Fui fazer o downgrade pra versão 6.0.4 agora perdi o acesso a antena

----------


## Axelbsk

Tirei as duas antenas e coloquei dentro de casa, as duas estão no 6.0.4. Seguem as prints:

https://ibb.co/GtshtFw
https://ibb.co/S7Fxkmm
https://ibb.co/k4VhyCw
https://ibb.co/9c2r9SZ

A velocidade continua problemática, chega no máximo a 36mb, as antenas estão de frente pra outra cerca de 1 metro. A velocidade no roteador da TIM está em 70~75mb

----------


## guiggoo

agora vc deve colocar em mcs 15 .... como esta em mcs 10 , a banda maxima vai ser algo em torno da metade do data rate . MCS 10 (81/90) algo em torno de 45MB maximos mesmo.

----------


## Axelbsk

Acabei perdendo a paciencia e Resetei TUDO pra ver, reconfigurei as duas antenas... Agora tá batendo 65mb dentro de casa. Vou por no alto agora e ver como fica nos 300m

----------

